# More sailfish on "Donny D III" 3-16-12



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught 2 more sailfish this afternoon out of Ocean Reef bringing us to 5 fish in 2 days. We have been fishing half days all week and it seems the bite has been late afternoon anyways for us. 

Here is a link to a quick video of one of the fish...Can't figure out how to embed it..nothing special, just an iphone video... http://youtu.be/xOUTQ0qxPsM


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Catch em up Jon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

How many shots have y'all had?


----------

